# Nickelodeon Too?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I noticed in the Satellite Orbit (grid guide) 4DTV listings, a channel called Nickelodeon Too is listed alongside the other Nickelodeon channels. Does anyone know what is broadcast on this channel?


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

maybe Nick Toons? The only other nickelodeon channels they have is Nick east, and Nick West


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

music_beans said:


> I noticed in the Satellite Orbit (grid guide) 4DTV listings, a channel called Nickelodeon Too is listed alongside the other Nickelodeon channels. Does anyone know what is broadcast on this channel?


If I am not mistaken Nickelodeon Too is set up for digital cable systems in the Eastern and Central time zones and is the same thing as Nickelodeon West except all the times for shows are announced in the Eastern time equivalent, Comcast here has this channel in their Digital Plus line up. At one time their was a Pacific timezone feed of this channel too for cable company's on the Pacific and Mountain time zones, however this feed was dropped when Nich Toons was introduced.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Edit- Chris beat me to the punch.  He's right, Nick Too offers no new content, it's just basically Nick West.

My ex cable system calls Disney Channel West, Disney Channel 2. I don't know if that's in the same situation as Nick or if it's just a Time Warner thing.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm not 100% positative on this, but I believe Nick Too is just Nick West. Cable companies refer to it as Nick Too.


Yes, it is. When we had digital cable before switching to DirecTV, Nick Too was one of the channels that was available. I noticed that all of Nick Too's programming were the same programming that was on the regular Nick, just 3 hours later.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah but its nice to have 2 feeds of disney and Nick


----------

